# Cinesamples Monster Low Brass - FREE for owners of CineBrass PRO



## Cinesamples (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi all,

We returned to the SONY scoring stage under the watchful eye of master engineer Dennis Sands to record an ensemble of seven trombones, one contrabass trombone, and two tubas.

Monster Low Brass includes four patches -- Articulations, Scoops, Clusters, and FX, all outfitted with our new interface design, which many of you have seen in CineWinds CORE. In this CineBrass PRO Bonus, you will find:

• Articulations Patch with a mapping preset and a custom mapping grid for users who want to customize the parameters beyond the preset
• Full Mix, Close, Room, Mid Room, and Surround Mic Positions on all patches
• EQ, Reverb, Hi/Lo Pass Filters, Delay, Chorus, Flanger, Distortion, Compression, and Stereo Width effects built into the Settings Tab
• A wide selection of scoops, clusters, and FX to suit all your various needs (like effects are grouped together on the keyboard)

Go pick up your free copy of this library.
Note: CineBrass PRO and Full version of Kontakt 4 or later required

http://dist.cinesamples.com/lowbrassupdate/

Just enter your order ID number from when you purchased CineBrass PRO expansion, and you'll get the free links.

New purchases of CineBrass PRO expansion will have this library included automatically.



Best, 

Cinesamples Team

ps CineBrass Core and Pro updates coming next, we'll be applying this new interface, and a list of enhancements. Plus... new 2 horn articulations and true legato patch for Core people.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry for being slow here, but does the update that's available through the link include the updated interface AND the new patches? Only confused because at the bottom it says that a new update for cinebrass pro is coming up next?


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Ben, 

This new library, Monster Low Brass, is in the new interface.

The rest of the CineBrass library is not. We are working on that currently.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome, guys! I'm on a rubbish hotel connection so it might be a while til I can play, but can't wait.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 19, 2012)

Mike,

Thanks for the clarification. Downloading now! Can't wait as I've got the perfect cue to drop this in!

P.S. Watching the installation video, and it says, "step-by-step instructional video for installing the _first_ free Cinebrass Pro update instrument. Monster Low Brass." The key there, is the word 'first'. Does this mean we have more goodies/instruments on the way?!

P.P.S. Love the new GUI! So much easier to read, better contrast, typography, etc.


----------



## synapse21 (Sep 19, 2012)

What a nice surprise to see this link show up on VI Control and Twitter - even before we get our official emails. Grabbing this in the morning. 

- Rodney


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 19, 2012)

Great!!! Thanks a lot! Really looking forward to your Cinebrass/Pro updates next week! Hope I will finally be able to use them as expected 

Marco


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Terrific addition. I was surprised how high the range went, and tons of useful extra stuff in the FX and other patches. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 20, 2012)

It sounds awesome! o=< Thanks M&M.


----------



## johnnyt (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Cinesamples! It's always nice getting new free content!


----------



## windshore (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds great! This is a killin' addition to the lib.
I think I like the new interface. The default compression setting is pretty extreme but it's nice to even have that option to play around with.

Just Curious, the Scoops patch is potentially pretty cool. There's no way to control length a bit is there? It seems like there are different length samples but they seem to be kind of randomly positioned on the keyboard...?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 20, 2012)

This fills a nice niche. Many thanks for the bonus.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Sep 20, 2012)

Downloading now! And thanks to Cara at CineSamples support for a quick response to a small issue that had to be resolved first.

Looking forward to adding this to the rest of my Core and Pro instruments.

Graham


----------



## benmrx (Sep 20, 2012)

Played around with these new sounds a bit.... WOW! The growl in these patches is incredible. Great work!


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 20, 2012)

I CAN SCARE PEOPLES NOW ARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


That guys these are great!


----------



## dannthr (Sep 20, 2012)

Really awesome, guys!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Sep 24, 2012)

Terrific update guys, goes straight into the track I'm currently on  Thanks a million!


----------



## paulcole (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes very good. Thank you very much.


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys!

CineWinds PRO is coming this week. Then we're tackling the big CineBrass CORE/PRO v1.5 update which includes:

•New GUI (like this Monster Low Brass library)
•Tuning adjustments
•Scripting enhancements

Then all the CineBrass/CineWinds libraries will be uniform in look and design.

Best, 
MP


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 1, 2012)

CineSamples @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> CineWinds PRO is coming this week. Then we're tackling the big CineBrass CORE/PRO v1.5 update which includes:
> 
> ...



Hi,
no update last week or did I miss something?

looking forward to it! Thanks a lot!
Marco


----------



## Cinesamples (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Marco,

Yeah, now that CineWinds PRO is out, we're tackling the big CineBrass CORE/PRO v1.5 update now.

Mike


----------



## gaz (Oct 1, 2012)

Excellent news! I have to say that the CineBrass Core+PRO are my favourite libraries of late


----------



## Blakus (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks guys for this! Sounds epic!


----------



## marcotronic (Oct 11, 2012)

CineSamples @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> CineWinds PRO is coming this week. Then we're tackling the big CineBrass CORE/PRO v1.5 update which includes:
> 
> ...



any news?!  8)


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 13, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## mark812 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was wondering about this yesterday too..

Can't wait for "settings" page in CineBrass, release control would help so much.

Also, I could use those promised a2 horns now. :D


----------

